# Passer de Mac osx 10.4.11 au 10.5.



## rosedes75 (26 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'aurai besoin d'aide. J'ai acheté à la FNAC le pack office 2011 mac afin d'avoir les nouvelles applications bureautiques hors (vu que je suis une bille en ordi) je me rends compte que cela ne fonctionnement pas car je n'ai pas la version Léopard.

Voici ce que j'ai : un MacBook - Mac OSX TIGER - Version 10.4.11
Processeur : 2 GHa Intel Core Duo
Mémoire : 512 Mo 667 MHz DDR2
Version du noyau : Darwin 8.11.1

J'ai bien compris qu'il fallait que je trouve un disque d'installation noir 10.5. Mais voilà ce que je trouve : Dvd upgrate (1 dv) et DVD d'installation (2 dvd). Je ne sais pas lequel prendre.

Question 1 : Lequel des 2 prendre.
Question 2 : Lorsque j'installerais cette version, vais-je perdre mes dossiers actuelles et tout ce que j'ai dans mon ordi ?
Question 3 : Après cela, pourrais-je télécharger le pack office 2011 ?
Question 4 : Tout cela ne sera pas risqué pour mon ordi ? J'ai pas envie qu'il y est des bugs.

Merci merci merci 1000 fois pour vos précieux conseil.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Ta machine est éligible à Snow Leopard, a priori plus stable que Leopard.

Que tu mettes l'un ou l'autre OS, tu devrais augmenter la RAM de ta machine jusqu'à 2 Go (donc acheter 2 barrettes de 1 Go, 2 - 200-pin PC2-5300 (667MHz) DDR2 SO-DIMM).

Avant d'installer Leo ou SL, tu dois faire une sauvegarde complète de ta machine; on n'est jamais trop prudent. Même si tu peux installer un de ces deux OS par dessus Tiger, te permettant de garder tes fichiers préférences / configuration réseau / documents etc.

Le coté risqué pour ton ordi, a priori non. Mais on ne peut exclure qu'installer un OS finisse par achever un disque dur mourant.

Enfin, pour installer Office 2011, vu que tu l'as acheté vérifie la compatibilité Leo / Snow Leo.

Pour le DVD de Leopard dont tu parles, si tu l'achètes d'occasion tu dois vérifier qu'il ne s'agit pas de DVD gris (ces derniers sont spécifiques d'une machine). Tu dois au contraire acheter les DVD génériques noirs (blancs pour Snow Leopard).


----------



## rosedes75 (28 Décembre 2011)

Merci Sly75 pour ta réponse.
En fait, j'ai pu me faire rembourser mon achat par la Fnac en leur expliquant que mon ordinateur ne pouvait par lire le logiciel.
Pour sauvegarder mes données, j'ai pas trouvé dans configuration réseau /les documents ??? pour quoi ?
Tu ne m'as pas dit quel est le dvd que je dois prendre :
- Apple Mac OS X Leopard 10.5 CPU Drop-in Upgrade DVD (1 dv) 
ou
- DVD d'installation MAC OS X Leopard version 10.5 (2 dvd). 

A ton avis, si je donne à Apple ou un professionnel mon mac, il pourrait s'en occuper et me le rendre avec la nouvelle version ??

Je suis tellement une bille que cela m'engoisse de me planter.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Décembre 2011)

rosedes75 a dit:


> Merci Sly*75* pour ta réponse.


Alors moi c'est Sly*54*, alors que toi tu es rosedes*75* 




rosedes75 a dit:


> Pour sauvegarder mes données, j'ai pas trouvé dans configuration réseau /les documents ??? pour quoi ?


Pour sauvegarder tes données, le plus facile est d'en faire un clone (avec CCC ou bien SuperDuper) ce qui nécessite un disque dur externe. Après le clonage, vérifie que tu peux redémarrer sur ton disque dur externe.





rosedes75 a dit:


> - Apple Mac OS X Leopard 10.5 CPU Drop-in Upgrade DVD (1 dv)
> ou
> - DVD d'installation MAC OS X Leopard version 10.5 (2 dvd).


Pas répondu à la question car dit comme ça, je n'en sais rien
Il me semble que le DVD d'installation Leopard générique noir ne comporte qu'un seul DVD.





rosedes75 a dit:


> A ton avis, si je donne à Apple ou un professionnel mon mac, il pourrait s'en occuper et me le rendre avec la nouvelle version ??


Oui, mais tu vas payer (cher) alors que ce sont des opéations assez basiques, qu'il est bon de savoir faire par soi même


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2011)

Rien de tout ça.

Tu as un Mac doté d'un processeur Intel donc tu achètes le DVD de Snow Leopard sur l'Apple Store (29 &#8364 2 x 1 Go de Ram chez Crutial ou MacWay et roulez jeunesse. 

Oublie 10.5 Leopard. Il n'est même plus à jour de sécurité.


----------



## rosedes75 (28 Décembre 2011)

Avec MacBook que j'ai soit :
Mac OSX TIGER - Version 10.4.11
Processeur : 2 GHa Intel Core Duo
Mémoire : 512 Mo 667 MHz DDR2
Version du noyau : Darwin 8.11.1

Tu es sûr Moonwalker que je peux acheter le Snow Leopard sur l'Apple Store (29 )  2 x 1 Go de Ram roulez jeunesse ????

Car c'est carré moins cher que le 10.5 Léopard.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2011)

rosedes75 a dit:


> Avec MacBook que j'ai soit :
> Mac OSX TIGER - Version 10.4.11
> Processeur : 2 GHa Intel Core Duo
> Mémoire : 512 Mo 667 MHz DDR2
> ...



Leopard n'est plus en vente.
Ce que tu cites est un drop-in DVD (un DVD d'upgrade limité à certaines séries de machines très précises) ainsi que ce que je soupçonne être deux DVD gris liés à une machine particulière. Donc de l'argent par les fenêtres.

Oui. Le DVD de de Snow Leopard, un système en version 10.6.3, est *complet*. On peut l'installer sur un 10.4.11 pour peu qu'on prenne la précaution de démarrer dessus (touche C ou alt) et pas lancer le programme d'installation depuis le bureau. On peut également choisir faire une clean install après avoir effacé le disque interne via l'utilitaire de disque du DVD.

Pour la Ram, tu es de toute façon obligé d'upgrader pour aller au-delà de Tiger.


----------



## rosedes75 (28 Décembre 2011)

Je n'y comprends plus rien.

Lorsque je vais sur le site Apple pour me renseigner sur le Snow Léopard version 10.6.3, la mise à niveau requière au minimum la version 10.5 alors que moi je suis toujours à la version 10.4.11 Tiger (je me disais aussi que c'était bien trop simple).

Helpppppp, je fais quoi alors. J'ai pas envie d'acheter une version qui ne va pas marcher.

Merci pour votre retour.

Quand je dis que je suis une bille


----------



## subsole (28 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
Snow Léopard DVD est en vente sur le site Apple ====> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC573F/A
Relis la réponse de Moonwalker.


Moonwalker a dit:


> Oui. Le DVD de de Snow Leopard, un système en version 10.6.3, est *complet*. On peut l'installer sur un 10.4.11 pour peu qu'on prenne la précaution de démarrer dessus (touche C ou alt) et pas lancer le programme d'installation depuis le bureau. On peut également choisir faire une clean install après avoir effacé le disque interne via l'utilitaire de disque du DVD.


----------



## rosedes75 (28 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse .... c'est justement sur le store apple que j'ai eu ces informations qui m'embrouille sur ce qui est possible ou pas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h37 ----------

Bon ok je fais comme vous me conseillez c'est à dire  j'achète 2 x 1 Go ram.
Je laisse tomber la version 10.5 pour la version 10.6.3 mais pour l'installation, j'aimerais une explication plus simple si vous voulez bien m'aider  car c'est pas très claire pour moi : 
"on peut l'installer sur un 10.4.11 pour peu qu'on prenne la précaution de démarrer dessus (touche C ou alt) et pas lancer le programme d'installation depuis le bureau. On peut également choisir faire une clean install après avoir effacé le disque interne via l'utilitaire de disque du DVD".

Si vous pouvez me détailler la manière d'installer cette version se serait TOP.

Merci Merci encore pour votre aide


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2011)

Ouvre grand les mirettes :

Quand tu es sur le bureau de ta session, tu insère le DVD de Snow Leopard.
Une fois que celui-ci apparaît sur le bureau tu redémarres via le menu Pomme > Redémarrer
Le Macbook redémarre
Au son de démarrage tu maintiens la touche alt jusqu'à ce que le disque dur et le DVD apparaissent.
Tu sélectionnes le DVD
Tu valides

Le MacBook redémarre sur le DVD de Snow Leopard.

Après la fenêtre de choix de langue
tu installes directement en conservant tes données et réglage
ou
tu vas dans la barre de menu > Utilitaires > Utilitaire de disque et tu effaces le DD interne [clean install]
tu quittes l'utilitaire de disque et tu reprends la procédure d'installation.

Pas sorcier.

Et croîs-nous quand on te dit que tu n'as pas besoin d'acheter un DVD de 10.5.


OFFICIELLEMENT, IL N'Y A PLUS DE DVD DE 10.5 !
10.5 EST UN OS MORT !
10.5 EST UN OS QUI N'EST MÊME PLUS MIS À JOUR ET QUI A D'ÉNORMES FAILLES DE SÉCURITÉ.
10.5 ÇA NE VAUT PLUS RIEN.
10.5 N'A D'INTÉRÊT QUE POUR UNE MACHINE PPC, ELLE-MÊME BONNE POUR LA DÉCHÉTERIE.
Y'A QUE LES ARSOUILLES SUR EBAY POUR CROIRE QU'ON PUISSE DEPENSER DE L'ARGENT LÀ-DEDANS, SURTOUT AUX PRIX QU'ILS PROPOSENT.

10.5 IS DEAD

J'ai plus de voix. :rateau:


----------



## rosedes75 (28 Décembre 2011)

Merci Moonwalker d'avoir répondu rapidement et merci 1000 fois pour ton aide précieuse. J'ai de mon côté regardé sur internet et au final tous me disent la même chose ..... oublie 10.5.
Donc je vais m'atteler à me mettre au boulot

Je te remercie aussi Sly54 pour tes précieux conseil, je vais acheter de la Ram supplémentaires avant le changement de version.

Et je vous tiendrais au courant du résultat 

Je trouve ça vraiment bien d'avoir des personnes disponibles et prêt à aider les ..... billes comme moi !

Bonne soirée


----------



## rosedes75 (6 Janvier 2012)

Toujours à propos de mon MacBook :
Mac OSX TIGER - Version 10.4.11
Processeur : 2 GHa Intel Core Duo
Mémoire : 512 Mo 667 MHz DDR2
Version du noyau : Darwin 8.11.1

Comme vous me l'avez conseillé, je suis en phase d'achat de 1 X 2 Go pour augmenter ma mémoire.
Comme conseillé, je suis allée chez MacWay qui n'en avait pas de dispo alors j'ai regardé sur leur site et celui de Crutial et pour le même produit, il y a une différence de prix importante.
Ma question : Est ce une question de qualité ? de compatibilité ?

MacWay propose : Tarif pour 1Go 19,90 &#8364;
Mémoire 1 Go SODIMM DDR2 667 MacBook, iMac & Mac Mini Intel et PC - Macway 
Référence : MEMMWY0013

Crutial propose : Tarif pour 2GB kit (1GBx2) 25,10&#8364;
Capacité du module : 2GB kit (1GBx2)
Type de module : 200-pin SODIMM
Modèle : DDR2 PC2-5300
Caractéristiques : DDR2 PC2-5300 &#8226; CL=5 &#8226; Unbuffered &#8226; NON-ECC &#8226; DDR2-667 &#8226; 1.8V &#8226; 128Meg x 64 &#8226; 

Je prends quoi ?
Et ça veut dire quoi NON-ECC sachant que MacWay ne le mentionne pas ??? 

J'attends vos réponses pour faire mon choix.
Merci encore pour votre réponse.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Janvier 2012)

rosedes75 a dit:


> Je prends quoi ?
> Et ça veut dire quoi NON-ECC sachant que MacWay ne le mentionne pas ???


Crucial jouit d'une très bonne réputation
ECC, c'est de la mémoire à correction d'erreur, nécessaire dans certains MacPro.


----------



## rosedes75 (6 Janvier 2012)

Donc, si je comprends bien, comme le mien n'est pas un mac pro.... j'en ai pas besoin ?
Je vais donc au moins cher alors ?


----------



## Sly54 (6 Janvier 2012)

rosedes75 a dit:


> Donc, si je comprends bien, comme le mien n'est pas un mac pro.... j'en ai pas besoin ?
> Je vais donc au moins cher alors ?


Tes 2 Go à 25,10 


----------



## rosedes75 (6 Janvier 2012)

oki doki, je passe ma commande
Encore merci pour ton aide.


----------



## papadben (22 Janvier 2012)

Très instructif tout ça....
Je suppose que c'est aussi valable pour un vénérable I mac Intel (les premiers modèles)....

Le problème des mac est qu'ils sont tellement zéro emmerde comme ma 505 mazout ou ma volvo que jamais tu n'ouvres le capot sauf pour les bricoles d'entretien....
Tu t'habitues à les utiliser pour ce qu'ils sont et un jour.....m......de, tu ne trouves plus la bonne huile, plus d'essence sans plomb et tu es obligé de faire ce que tu reportais depuis des lustres en priant pour qu'il ne soit pas trop tard....

"Clean install", C'est bien mettre à l'abri les fichiers importants (bibliothéques et applications ) sur un DD externe, effacer le disque interne et recommencer tout à  "0"?

Ps, tu vois , rosedes75, tu n'es pas la seule bille à traîner ici 

Merci


----------



## cassandre57 (24 Janvier 2012)

papadben a dit:


> "Clean install", C'est bien mettre à l'abri les fichiers importants (bibliothéques et applications ) sur un DD externe, effacer le disque interne et recommencer tout à  "0"?


Exactement ! Et c'est bon comme un nouveau départ !


----------



## papadben (24 Janvier 2012)

Merci, je vais tenter ça le plus vite possible.


----------



## benablok (13 Février 2012)

Salut à tous

On vient de m'offrir un iPad, qui nécessite une version d'iTunes 10.5 minimum, qui ne tourne pas sur MacOs 10.4.11. Du coup je cherchais les infos d'upgrade, je trouve tout ici, c'est parfait, merci beaucoup et au revoir ! 

Et bah non pas au revoir, car moi, je ne peux plus lire les CD et DVD sur mon MacBook, un problème courant et identifié, que je n'ai résolu qu'un n'utilisant plus de disques. Mais voilà, aujourd'hui il semblerait que j'en ai besoin.

Que me conseillez vous ? Achat d'un lecteur de disque externe pour l'install de 10.6.3 ou bien il existe des images disques à télécharger légalement ?

Merci pour vos précieuses réponses.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Février 2012)

benablok a dit:


> Que me conseillez vous ? Achat d'un lecteur de disque externe pour l'install de 10.6.3 ou bien il existe des images disques à télécharger légalement ?


Acheter un lecteur externe pour 30 euros.
En emprunter un à un pote (Mac ou PC).
Avoir accès à un autre Mac pour faire l'install en mode target.

Non, pas de téléchargement légal avant Lion.


----------



## faloide (3 Juillet 2012)

bonjour à tous ! je suis noguveau sur mac, ma soeur m'a donné un macbook pro osx 10.4.11 sous tiger. J'ai suivi cette discussion et j'ai essayé de passer à snow leopard en faisant redémarrer le mac sur snow leopard. le problème c'est qu'il ne se passe rien pendant un bon moment après avoir sélectionné le dvd... je voulais savoir si c'était normal ???? mercii


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juillet 2012)

Quel DVD de Snow Leopard ?


----------



## felipe58 (23 Décembre 2012)

J'ai un Macpro, je veux passer de tigger à Snow leopard
Version du système : Mac OS X 10.4.11 j'ai commandé et reçu la version 10.6.3 de chez Apple
Le problème est que je ne parviens pas à lire le dvd  tant avec le lecteur interne qu'avec mon lecteur de cd externe. 
j'ai tout essayé mais rien ne se passe. Il ne monte pas.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Décembre 2012)

Il n'y a pas 36 possibilités quant au problème :

soit c'est le DVD,
soit ce sont tes deux lecteurs DVD,


Essaye de brancher ton lecteur externe à un autre port (USB ? FW), voire avec un autre cable.


----------



## felipe58 (23 Décembre 2012)

Le dvd fonctionne puisqu'il monte sur un pc. Mes lecteurs fonctionnent eux aussi avec d'autres dvd. C'est pourquoi je pense qu'il pourrait y avoir une raison système


----------



## fastroad (23 Décembre 2012)

A ma connaissance, le passage de Tiger à SL n'est pas possible. IL faut installer Léopard puis SL.
OSX n'est pas complet sur SL, comme l'était Léopard.
Je confirme que la boite noire de Léopard que je possède, n'a qu'un DVD d'installation ainsi que le SL.
Comme conseillé sur cette discussion, SL est l'un des meilleur si ce n'est le meilleur des OSX. Tiger est très très bon, difficile de s'en séparé c'est vrai mais SL offre beaucoup de nouveauté dont Time machine. Si tu as un iPhone, itunes sur Tiger est bridé et n'a pas les fonctions pour synchroniser l'iPhone. Cette une très bonne évolution de Tiger. Ne pas hésiter un instant, par contre 2Go de RAM est recommandé, sur Tiger c'était 1 Go.


----------



## felipe58 (23 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour la réponse. Mais je dispose de 5Go. J'ai tout de même posé la question chez Apple auparavant et c'est eux qui m'ont conseillé et envoyé ce dvd. C'est aussi apple qui m'a recommandé ce dvd qu'il m'ont envoyé par TNT transports.


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2012)

felipe58 a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse. Mais je dispose de 5Go. J'ai tout de même posé la question chez Apple auparavant et c'est eux qui m'ont conseillé et envoyé ce dvd. C'est aussi apple qui m'a recommandé ce dvd qu'il m'ont envoyé par TNT transports.



Effectivement, tu dois pouvoir installer SL sur Tiger à partir de ce DVD à condition que ton Mac soit bien un Intel.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Décembre 2012)

fastroad a dit:


> A ma connaissance, le passage de Tiger à SL n'est pas possible. IL faut installer Léopard puis SL.
> OSX n'est pas complet sur SL, comme l'était Léopard.



Non non, tu peux installer SL sur "rien du tout".
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/snowinstal.html

(néanmoins peut être existe-t-il des DVD spécifiques de mise à jour)


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2012)

fastroad a dit:


> A ma connaissance, le passage de Tiger à SL n'est pas possible. IL faut installer Léopard puis SL.
> OSX n'est pas complet sur SL, comme l'était Léopard.


Nous avons tué cette légende urbaine il y a déjà quelque temps (voir le dernier message) ====> http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/est-il-possible-doffrir-mon-os-10-6-a-1012662.html


----------



## kaos (27 Décembre 2012)

Macgé a fait un article sur la remise en vente de Snow Léopard sur l'apple store au Prix de 18 euros + 2 euros de port .
Méme d'occasion c'est au moins le double 

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC573/mac-os-x-106-snow-leopard

Je l'ai acheté Hier pour le macbook de ma mére qui était sous Tiger d'origine.


----------



## pmandre (28 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour je viens de lire ces messages avec beaucoup d'intérêt.
je possède un MacBook 
Version du système :    Mac OS X 10.5.8 (9L31a)
 Version du noyau :    Darwin 9.8.0

RAM : 2x 512 Mo
Taille :    512 Mo
  Type :    DDR2 SDRAM
  Vitesse :    667 MHz
  État :    OK
et j'ai lu que le 10.5.8 est obsolete !! plus de sécurité !! 
et tout cela sans informatin de Apple
Question: que dois je faire pour mettre à jour mon *MacOS en version sécurisée *et quel moyen de sauvegarde je dois prendre ?
j'ai vu sur Apple Store le OSX Moutain Lion 
puis je l'installer ?

merci de votre aide
pmandre


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2013)

pmandre a dit:


> je possède un MacBook
> Version du système :    Mac OS X 10.5.8 (9L31a)
> Version du noyau :    Darwin 9.8.0


Quel modèle *exact* de MacBook ? (vitesse du processeur, type de processeur)
Info trouvable dans _Information Système_ (application rangée dans le dossier Utilitaires).

Quant à installer Mountain Lion sur une machine "si" ancienne, faut pas rêver 

Pour les sauvegardes, avoir un disque dur externe est la 1e chose à faire, puis faire (par ex.) un clone de ton dd interne vers le dd externe.


----------



## pmandre (30 Janvier 2013)

merci de votre réponse
Mon MacBook a un processeur 2.1 Ghz Intel Core Duo avec une SDRAM de 1 Go DDR2
et je pense que c'est suffisant pour installer MacOS 10.6 snow leopard ?

est ce votre avis ?
Pierre-Marie


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Janvier 2013)

mais je te conseille de passer à 2 GO de RAM, avec 1 GO les ressources sont trop limitées


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2013)

pmandre a dit:


> et je pense que c'est suffisant pour installer MacOS 10.6 snow leopard ?


+1



Emmanuel94 a dit:


> mais je te conseille de passer à 2 GO de RAM, avec 1 GO les ressources sont trop limitées


+1



Mais est ce que tu es sûr de "_2.1 Ghz Intel Core Duo_" ?


----------



## pmandre (1 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
après avoir fait des sauvegardes de mes fichiers Iphoto, Imovies et autres,
je viens d'installer la version MacOS 10.6 , *tout fonctionne normalement* et il semble que tous mes fichiers soient conservés même le télechargement.
Pour les 2 Go je vais voir si mon Mac est un peu lent; mais il me semble ce doit être assez facile à installer.
merci de tes conseils


----------



## alex95300 (10 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je fais remonter cette discussion car j'ai un problème et les bases sont les mêmes:

Mac book de 2007
Version 10.4.11
Processeur : 2.16 GHz intel core 2 Duo
Mémoire : 2 Go 667 MHz DDR2

En suivant les conseils indiqués dans cette discussion, j'ai commandé mon DVD d'instal pour 10.6

Petite nuance : mon lecteur DVD m'a lâché il y a 2 mois et j'ai donc un lecteur externe (samsung Slim Portable - compatible avec 10.4)... D'ailleurs dès que le DVD s'est lancé, le mac m'a indiqué que le périphérique consommé trop d'énergie et qu'il allait etre désactivé....

Bref, je redémarre en maintenant "alt", là, le mac me demande de choisir ma source de lancement, je sélectionne le dvd... et rien ne se passe!

Ma pomme reste environ 5 min en fond (sans barre d'état, sans roue...) puis la pomme est remplacée par un symbole d'interdiction (cercle avec barre oblique) et j'ai ma petite roue d'état qui mouline en dessous.

Il est comme cela depuis environ 30 min...

Que faire?
Est ce que le fameux message d'erreur de la conso du lecteur externe peut expliquer ce pb? peut on "désactiver" l'éjection quasi systématique du lecteur?

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières !


----------



## bartof (4 Janvier 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> OFFICIELLEMENT, IL N'Y A PLUS DE DVD DE 10.5 !
> 10.5 EST UN OS MORT !
> 10.5 EST UN OS QUI N'EST MÊME PLUS MIS À JOUR ET QUI A D'ÉNORMES FAILLES DE SÉCURITÉ.
> 10.5 ÇA NE VAUT PLUS RIEN.
> ...



Bonjour à tous,

Je déterre ce sujet car je vais être obligé d'acheter un jour (que j'espère lointain) un dvd de Léopard et mes recherches m'ont fait atterrir sur ce fil.
Je ne conteste pas du tout ces affirmations en majuscules vu que je ne connais pas l'OS puisque je m'en suis jamais servi mais le point important c'est "utile pour une machine PPC"
Les machines PPC ne sont pas du tout bonnes pour la déchetterie vu que ce sont les seules à permettre Classic.
Je travaille beaucoup encore sur OS 9 et j'en suis très content. J'ai quelques logiciels qui m'obligent à être sur OS X et qui prochainement n'accepteront plus Tiger d'où le passage à Léopard. J'espère que le jour où mes logiciels n'accepteront plus Léopard (d'où passage obligé à Intel) je serais à la retraite : ce jour là je vous garantis que mes ordis qui démarrent encore sous OS 9 fonctionneront encore très bien.

Bien sûr pour la vie privée j'utilise Tiger et non OS 9, mais j'espère bien passer sous Léopard le plus tard possible.
C'est sûr que les prix en sont prohibitifs par rapport au prix de Snow Léopard sur l'Apple Store et surtout pour ce que c'est. Je viens même de trouver un ordi d'occase comme le mien livré avec le DVD d'upgrade 10.5 pour pas beaucoup plus cher que le boîte 10.5  "full retail" !!!

Cordialement


----------

